# Counter Strike Source dedicated server problem



## razer1 (Jan 17, 2010)

hello.
i have a problem when i run Source dedicated server. when i create a dedicated server only i can can play on it  when my friends tries to connect they get the message: connection failed after 4 retries  i have a Zyxel P-2602HWT-F3 router and i have tried to port forward many times with no luck. i really dont know what the problem is please help!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

You need to purchase a Static IP address, only then can you forward the ports. Please contact your Internet Service Provider and ask to buy one.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

It's possible to host a dedicated server on a dynamic IP. I have done so in the past.
You just need to make sure you are giving your friends the correct IP, as your ISP's DHCP server will issue you a new IP everytime you connect.

You can go to here to get your WAN IP. Also, make sure you have the following ports forwarded:
UDP 1200
UDP 27000 to 27015
UDP 27020
TCP 27030 to 27039
TCP 27015

To make sure the ports have been forwarded, download PFPortChecker and enter in the ports to test that they are open.


----------



## razer1 (Jan 17, 2010)

ok ill try  thanks for the answers guys


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
You can host with a dynamic public IP address, but you will need to create a static (local) private IP address (the IP address the router assigns you.) This guide shows how to create a static IP address.


----------



## razer1 (Jan 17, 2010)

ok.thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am glad we can be of help.:smile:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You can also create a shortcut of te srcds.exe that you can use to start your sever.
In the target line you add the following after the existing line of text. "-console -game cstrike -ip <Your Public IP> -port 27015 -autoupdate +maxplayers <No of Players> +map <Map Name>". This is the most common problem when trying to host on a DHCP enabled network. As the server will choose your local IP by accident (10.1.1.XX, 192.168.0.XXX ect ect).


----------



## razer1 (Jan 17, 2010)

ok thanks:smile:


----------

